# What is this and i it bad



## Firstsalt (May 9, 2009)

I found a little worm like thing on my glass today after i put on my new protein skimmer and new salfin tang
it has many legs goes pretty fast and has jaws that seemed to be always moving i have a pic but dont have my connector cord for camera to computer
ps. there are many little things hanging on the sides of my tank


----------



## Firstsalt (May 9, 2009)

Its a bristle worm thought about it for i little while how do i get rid of it


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

a few things, a sailfin is to large for a 55 gallon tank. it sounds like a bristle worm ( which should be harmless granted you dont overfeed ) but may also be a medusa worm as you say it has jaws that are moving? pictures when you can please. what else is hanging from your tank?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I want to second the opinion that a Salifin Tang is not suitable for a 55 gallon tank. The fish itself may be fine for a year or so, because they do not grow all that large or fast. However, this is a Zebrasoma species and becomes extremely territorial. Zebrasomas are known to exist peacefully with other fish for many months, and then overnight may kill 2 or 3 other fish. The tank size recommendation is to allow enough space for this Genus of fish to establish boundaries and not become a risk to the other fish. A 55 gallon tank does not allow for this.

What other fish do you currently have in the aquarium? Also, can you tell us exactly which Sailfin Tang you have? Is it the Red Sea Zebrasoma desjardini, or the Zebrasoma veliferum? The Desjardini is less aggressive, but grows larger and faster. It is also much more sturdy and disease resistant.


----------



## Firstsalt (May 9, 2009)

hey i have pix first is the salfin which i think you guys would know and is about 3-5 inches he moves to fast and the second is the worm thing and what does a medusa worm do and you cant se the jaws and it has gotten i little bigger than that


----------



## Firstsalt (May 9, 2009)

when my parents finish the basement they said i could put a 100 gallon or more tank down there would he be good there


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Tate worm. They come out when you feed the tank because they eat the food that makes it to the sand and LR. Some don't like them, but i implore them in a healthy tank. They really help a lot!


----------



## Firstsalt (May 9, 2009)

dont tapeworms go into peoples and animals(fish) stomachs and eat their food


----------



## Whitetipfin (Jun 4, 2009)

Tape worms are intestinal parasites and shed rice-like parts ( eggs ) to be digested and start a new life cycle in another host. Dogs and cats can get them by ingesting fleas when grooming.

I don't think it a tape worm.


----------



## Firstsalt (May 9, 2009)

what do i do to get rid of it or should i just leave it


----------



## Whitetipfin (Jun 4, 2009)

According to Kellsindell, it's up to you. It seems like all it would to is eat any remaining food stuff out of the tank... if it starts attacking fish, then remove it.


----------

